# So Who All Will Be...



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

Fishing in some form or fashion this weekend? I know we have TD13 out there and possibly becoming an actual storm, but with the rain and cooler temps was wondering if it'll make a difference (good one) in any of the bites?

Have a nice weekend guys, and Roll Tide! :thumbsup:


----------



## r_blankjd (Jul 31, 2011)

*No luck for the hog fans.*



Mike W said:


> Fishing in some form or fashion this weekend? I know we have TD13 out there and possibly becoming an actual storm, but with the rain and cooler temps was wondering if it'll make a difference (good one) in any of the bites?
> 
> Have a nice weekend guys, and Roll Tide! :thumbsup:




I was out this after noon. Some rough stuff man. Hard to keep it on bottom and not much luck at any depth. Did catch some pins. Bunch of bait with the cast net. And my 4yr old caught two Crevalle jack on one of those fake shrimp stringers they sell at walmart. But that's about it. Well see what tmmro brings anyone else?

Woooooooo pig soooeeee! Go hogs!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm going to jack at least one king over 30 in this storm I can sense it. that is when I'm not surfing. 

Good luck and WAR EAGLE!!


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

hsiF deR said:


> I'm going to jack at least one king over 30 in this storm I can sense it. that is when I'm not surfing.
> 
> Good luck and WAR EAGLE!!


Yeah I've got the rain-wear ready to go! :thumbsup:


----------



## groupertrouper (Jul 3, 2011)

Went to sikes today and wrecked the spanish and mullet:thumbup: Caught the spanish on elys


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

Been watching the pier cams at Navarre and P'cola...looking a little rough so far.


----------



## r_blankjd (Jul 31, 2011)

*Nasty water......*

Stopped by the nas pier for a quick look. ROUGH stuff man, easily 3to 4 foot swells at times actually had a few break up the side and kiss me. Did see a few fish Getty pounded up against the wall only to shoot right back to the deep. No bait schools like yesterday. Wasn't nearly as much sea grass though. We will try again this afternoon just for grins but don't look too hot for good fishin:thumbdown:


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

r_blankjd said:


> Stopped by the nas pier for a quick look. ROUGH stuff man, easily 3to 4 foot swells at times actually had a few break up the side and kiss me. Did see a few fish Getty pounded up against the wall only to shoot right back to the deep. No bait schools like yesterday. Wasn't nearly as much sea grass though. We will try again this afternoon just for grins but don't look too hot for good fishin:thumbdown:


Thanks for the info! Yeah I was wondering if any fish will even be visible with the waves building like they are. So will/have they said anything about shutting down the piers or access to Ft. Pickens yet? Wondering if the road heading down there will be flooded?


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

You can bet the road to pickens will flood
and even if you could get down there the
water will be muddy. Will not be good even
for the hardcores..........


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

J.Sharit said:


> You can bet the road to pickens will flood
> and even if you could get down there the
> water will be muddy. Will not be good even
> for the hardcores..........


Yeah, it's some dark looking water on the cameras. But I do have a rig that could get us there, if need be. :thumbsup: Haha


----------



## GallantReflex (Mar 22, 2008)

I'll probably try sikes or the octagon...no way I'm gonna sit in the house and miss a long weekend. Fishing in the rain is nothing new


----------



## r_blankjd (Jul 31, 2011)

Hit bayou grande around noon. Only able to stay for a few hours, lots of bait schools, rays all about. Caught a weak fish, couple salt cats( one big as my boot). Croakers too. Hittn it up early tmmro cause I saw two reds swimming up the shore but had just pulled line out to re bait and had to leave shortly after. Allnin all nasty weather but water was supper calm in there considering the bay looked super rough. Hittn it up early tmmro and stain till I catch limits:thumbup:


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

r_blankjd said:


> Hit bayou grande around noon. Only able to stay for a few hours, lots of bait schools, rays all about. Caught a weak fish, couple salt cats( one big as my boot). Croakers too. Hittn it up early tmmro cause I saw two reds swimming up the shore but had just pulled line out to re bait and had to leave shortly after. Allnin all nasty weather but water was supper calm in there considering the bay looked super rough. Hittn it up early tmmro and stain till I catch limits:thumbup:


Cool, thanks for the info! I want to get out a wet a hook somehow tomorrow but don't know where...lol.


----------



## r_blankjd (Jul 31, 2011)

@mike w. Waters weren't to bad in th b.g. But bring the rain gear I went today for a few hours and was soaked. Bur had to itch my dry hookitis. Good luck:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

r_blankjd said:


> @mike w. Waters weren't to bad in th b.g. But bring the rain gear I went today for a few hours and was soaked. Bur had to itch my dry hookitis. Good luck:thumbsup:


Oh yeah, I've got plenty of raingear. Question though: Are there any areas (public) over there to fish without a boat or kayak? My cousin and I do a lot of pier and surf fishing and have dry hookitis like you said and are looking to get out of the house this weekend! Haha


----------



## r_blankjd (Jul 31, 2011)

@mike w. I was fish in off the base don't think those places are open to public. I'll check on that one. But there are several places along that bayou where you can throw a line let me look and see if i can pull up the names of the places I know.


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

r_blankjd said:


> @mike w. I was fish in off the base don't think those places are open to public. I'll check on that one. But there are several places along that bayou where you can throw a line let me look and see if i can pull up the names of the places I know.


Alright cool, thanks buddy!


----------

